# first gay experience



## eonthebrain

hi guys.
     well anyway im just wondering about everyones (gay or bisexual that is) first gay experience.
ill start.
well ive only had 1 and it was after a nights drinkin at the pub with a mate and then we went home and i put some porn on (kinda on purpose for this) and started jokin around about wanking. well 1 thing led to another and we both started wanking to the porn(i wanted more but my mate was straight) well any way im not curcumsised and my mate is so i said i wonder what the difference is when wanking and came up with the idea of trying each others for a minute:D   well once i had ahold of his cock there was no way i was letting go lol.
so there we were pulling each other off and i just went for the plunge and started sucking his cock (and i liked it) after about 2 mins he said stop cause it was wrong and he wasnt gonna do it back to me lol.(that didnt worry me) well after a minute he let me back to it.
after about another 2 minutes he came but not in my mouth(i would have liked that but  still worried about seeming too weird).
and we never talked about it again until about 2 months ago (3 years later) when i told him i was curious bi!
i have never done anything else and reallllly want to lol


anyway how bout some other stories?


----------



## SIM-1

Thats an awesome story!  :D


----------



## kappadaftie

Just proves the point........E makes you gay! 

Only joking   NIce story


----------



## Noodle

I was sober my first time.


----------



## eonthebrain

this story happened long before my relm of drugs started lol.

i wouldnt class myself as gay cause i only want sexual stuff with guys and love girls. i could never be "with"a guy cause once the sex is over there is nothing there (dont mean to sound like a dick or anything but its purely sexual)

would realy love to experiment some more lol

anymore storys????


----------



## Dan1584(2)

Well if we want to get technical my first three gay experiences happened sometime before I was 10 years old.  My next gay experience which was on the same level as those when I was young happened at the age of 12 or 13.  But it wasn't until I was 15 until I REALLY started to get graphically sexual with another guy.

In brief ... My Mom and I used to spend the night at my Mom's best friends house.  My Mom's friend's brothers Son and I were friends.  Well when I would visit w/ my Mom he would come over and hang out w/ me and spend the night too.  We would stay up and go around town, watch movies play video games, normal friend stuff.  Well always at the end of the night we'd go into the bedroom and find my Mom's best friends Son's porn (who didn't live there anymore, but his stuff was still there).  We would watch some porn, get all aroused and end up played a game of "Truth or Dare" to kinda make it seem like a game rather than something we desired to do.  Both the Truth aspects and Dare aspects of the game were very sexual.

Anyway... after couple of years of consistently fooling around we finally had sex and it was beyond amazing.  Funny enough after that night we first had sex I never went down there again.


----------



## rockstarjaiden

my first and 2nd time i was drunk off 13 shots of patron


----------



## wesmdow

eonthebrain said:
			
		

> *hi guys.
> well anyway im just wondering about everyones (gay or bisexual that is) first gay experience.
> ill start.
> well ive only had 1 and it was after a nights drinkin at the pub with a mate and then we went home and i put some porn on (kinda on purpose for this) and started jokin around about wanking. well 1 thing led to another and we both started wanking to the porn(i wanted more but my mate was straight) well any way im not curcumsised and my mate is so i said i wonder what the difference is when wanking and came up with the idea of trying each others for a minute:D   well once i had ahold of his cock there was no way i was letting go lol.
> so there we were pulling each other off and i just went for the plunge and started sucking his cock (and i liked it) after about 2 mins he said stop cause it was wrong and he wasnt gonna do it back to me lol.(that didnt worry me) well after a minute he let me back to it.
> after about another 2 minutes he came but not in my mouth(i would have liked that but  still worried about seeming too weird).
> and we never talked about it again until about 2 months ago (3 years later) when i told him i was curious bi!
> i have never done anything else and reallllly want to lol
> 
> 
> anyway how bout some other stories? *



holy fuck, talk about awkward...

ive never had a gay experience, and honestly i dont really want one.

but man, that would be SO awkward, gay fooling around one night and just never mentioning it again. hahahaha


----------



## ducks

would it? or just to you?


----------



## wesmdow

talking to me?

if i had sex of any kind with anyone of my friends, male or female, and then just DIDNT TALK ABOUT IT, pretended like it didnt happen, etc... then yes, it would be highly, highly awkward.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Thats a really interesting story. I just remembered some related reading.

First time with a shemale


----------



## physix

hahahahahahah!!!


----------



## glitterbizkit

Well I've never had sex with another girl...  but me and my friend kissed when we were younger because none of us had kissed any guy and we wanted to see how it was.. lol

And another time I was at a club and somehow me and my best friend (another one this time) both made out with the same girl, and she pulled down our bras and licked our nipples.  We were surrounded by a group of guys who seemed pretty happy with what they were seeing...  It was more of a fun thing than anything else, but at the time I thought it was pretty wild.. again lol


----------



## kittyinthedark

I've never had one on one sex with another girl, but I would love to!  I've had a couple F-F-M threesomes that were pretty fun, but nothing too eventful.... I wish I had some stories to share - hopefully I will have some in the future!

In highschool I was a "weekend lesbian" to the extreme - any time I was at the club with my girlfriends or in a situation where we could really get some guys drooling we'd be all over each other


----------



## orange

E made me gay!

Anyway, I started using E in my late 30s and one night while rolling suddenly was thinking about guys. So I decided to hook up with a guy and set up a date with a gay guy to see what it would be like. We had a couple of drinks and then went straight to bed. I sucked his cock and then he fucked me in the ass. Wow was it fun, I came when he did. I was on E at the time as well. I did it again with another guy but lost interest after that. I think that the sex was great but I lack any real emotional connection with men so the sex was kind of one dimensional. Sex with women is much better for me because I can connect with them on so many different levels.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

well i was about 14 or 15 and it was with my best friend who happened to be bi.  we were swimming in her jaccuzi in the back yard then went into her room to dry off (all our guy friends were sitting outside in the living room) and the guys tried to follow us in.  well she thought it would be funny to tease the guys by making noises and stuff so we did.  it was a good laugh but then she turned around and kissed me.  i've kissed her and our other best friend before (as a dare, when i was drunk, to be funny, etc.) so i didn't think anything of it.  so i continued to dry off when she started touching my boobs.  i thought "ok, this is getting WEIRD!" so i pushed her hand away and started giggling.  she then reached for my clit and started rubbing it. i pushed her hand away and asked what she was doing?  she said "well, i wanna eat you out, will you let me?"  i was hesitant but figured wtf, it's free head LoL  so i layed on her bed and she began eating me out.  i won't lie, it did feel good but it was REALLY awkward.  she asked if i would eat her out and i told her "i guess, since you did it to me, it's no big deal."  

well i started to lick and not more than 3 secs later did the guys start pounding on the door screaming "let us in!!  you guys are being too quiet, we know something's fuccin goin on in there!"  they started to pick the lock so we rushed to get our clothes on.  we ended up putting each others shorts on, inside out and FORGOT to zip the zippers LMAO  so when we walked out, trying to play it cool, they started cracking up saying "what were YOU guys doing in there?  your shorts are on inside out!  nice pussy skittles" (my nickname).  we both turned bright red and that was the end of it. 

 i also have a pic of me and my other best friend kissing (yes, we were drunk) MAYBE i'll post it if i have the time.


----------



## Ctrl X

i was in 2nd grade, but that's all i remember about it.  someone should start a thread about the last gay experiance  had....


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

does it count when you were younger and "tricked" friends into playen wit ya?        god i was a perverted kid!


but the first time i had full sex with another guy was when i was 14. it was my first bf ever (we only been dating maybe 2 weeks). He was 16 i believe then. I remember my mom said he could spend the night (she knew i was gay at that time, so what she was thinking i dont know!) and he of course slept in my bed all cuddling and stuff. well next thing you know we were making out, goin down on each other, and then he was *inside* me 
... i do remember that i was extremely bored while i got fucked though thinking "when will this be over?"
 def wasnt a good first time fuck for me ...   and we broke up a few weeks later


----------



## Larr_E

bRoken&foRgoTTen said:
			
		

> *does it count when you were younger and "tricked" friends into playen wit ya?        god i was a perverted kid!
> *



How do you trick somebody into a homsexual act???


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

^ start off by playen truth or dare and get them to show there penis, then after they do tell em u will tell if they dont keep doin stuff wit u...     like i said i was a perverted kid ... of course this was when i was 6-10 yr old  ... as if i did that know, i would prob end up with some charges against me


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

I am liking these stories :D lol GenE Funny.. my first experience is like yours but alittle different, but the situation was the same. 


     My first experience was when I was like.. 14/15 yrs old. My parents had gone away for the weekend so I had my bestfriend and her boyfriend come stay the night, and had my boyfriend (later became my husb ) stay also. It was night out and we all decided to go swimming, since no one would be there. Both couples were messing around in the pool.. there's 3 story apt. building everywhere around the pool so people could look down. Well all of us were sitting down on the little bench seat thing they have inside the pool as part of it's design. We were sitting on top of our boyfriends "spider style" facing them. Of course we were messing around with eachother.. well one thing let to another and the guys moved out binki bottoms alittle to the side and we started fucking. Both couples in the heat of the moment. She looks over, and then all of a sudden I feel her hand underneath the water playing with my clit.. omg.. i was like whoa.. ok this is weird. .but it feels good so fuck it. Whoever was up that night looking out their window got a show. 

We all got out of the pool and her and I wanted to try to lock the guys out of the house, so we ran as fast as we could but we didn't get to the door in time, they opened it.. we looked at each other with an evil grin and we both ran to the bathroom and locked them out of it, they were banging on the door trying to get in. We told them we were going to take a shower together and we'd be right out.. well that got them trying to get in even more. 

Her and I get into the shower, both nude, to wash off the clorene from our bodies and we were both still in such a horny mood. She offered to wash my hair for me and I didnt bother to object, i love having my hair washed by someone else. I turn around, back towards her, head leaning back and she's pulling the soap through my hair, she grabs the shower spray and proceeds to rinse out my hair. As she rinses, she reaches over infront of me and starts fondling my breasts and then makes her way back down my stomach until she is fingering me and playing with my clit. My body is now basically pushing her up against the wall leaning against her because i feel like my legs were going to buckle. I reach behind me and start playing with her pussy, looking back at her and we start kissing. We were in there for a good 20-30minz.. sometime during then the guys gave up comming in. When we were through, we got out, dried off, smiled and opened the door. Apparently we were moaning loudly and they freaking had their ears against the doors listening, look down and there's 2 guys with raging hard ons.. later we all went to watch porn and then proceeded to our bedrooms (seperately) and had a nice night. :D


----------



## babysoftskin

^^What a cool story. I have no experiences although the thought of some girl on girl action does intrigue me although im not sure if id ever go through with it. Still it would be an experience.


----------



## Leg

hot stories 

i kissed a guy once, but it was kind of a joke on my part...
so i don't think it really counts. it wasn't that hot, anyhow. i tongued him really forcefully, basically just to scare him off cause he kept hitting on me...which worked, i think...


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

^ LOL i sooo could picture you doing that too!


----------



## SxyFemmeFatale

Damnit Leg and u leave me with no pictures there after?? :O


----------



## SIM-1

Ok. I wasnt gonna tell anyone about this, but this thread is slowly moving to the bottom & i want it to stay up here...lol. So i guess it wouldve been last year... At my boyfriends gig , two friends of mine were there it was one of their birthdays & they'd booked a hotel room nearby... So..We all drank too many smirnoff blacks (never touched em since) & i felt sick so they both kinda carry me (kinda walking at the same time) to their room. One of em leaves to go back to the party, the other stays & talks to me...slurring & whatnot, Then after much laughter, out of nowhere (no flirting or nothing) I just jumped on top of her (we were on the bed) & started kissing her so passionatly & touching her breasts (theyre fake ones Mmmm) rubbing all that.. Then after that i fell on the bed then passed out for the rest of the night. Nice. What a druken whore! I got hammered at about 10 then missed the rest of the night!! Pppfffff. Loser.


----------



## bRoken&foRgoTTen

^ hehe ill get u drunk and hook ya up with sum hotties if i get to video tape next time! :D


... wait, tuna     ewwwwwww


----------



## eonthebrain

well thought i might keep you updated on my sex life lol!

i knew 2 guys who were openly gey together and i decieded to tell them about my curiousity and luck has it they are in to swinging lol.

well we were at there house had a few drinks and then the clothes started coming off, first of all ron starts taking my pants off and starts giving me head(was awesome) and then shawn takes his pants off and stuck his cock out in front of my face so i took it and started wanking it then licking it and what not.

we soon moved to the bed room where i got on my kneeds and had both of them standing infront of me kissing as i sucked both there cocks.

well the i laid on my back on the bed while shawn rubbed lubricant on my ass and his cock (with a condom) and the gently inserted his cock in my ass(he  was really gentle and slow which was good, i guess he knew how i felt being my first time and he wasnt too big witch was good)
well while he fucked me i was sucking off ron and ron was pulling me off.

it was so good i came after about 5 mins and ron licked it all off my chest and then theyboth came in my mouth which was awesome.

all i can say is i cant wait till next time:D


----------



## indelibleface

Oh god, well...it was at a rave, and I was on MDMA (doesn't that sound horrendously typical). I met a guy who had formerly been a woman, and we ended up making out several times. Afterwards, I realized that I didn't regret it one bit, that I felt that the guy was unbelievably sexy looking, and that I was definitely bisexual from this point forward. I had toyed with the idea of being bisexual for years - ever since I was young, really. I had just never fully accepted that fact until MDMA came along and pushed me over the edge.


----------



## MazDan

eonthebrain said:
			
		

> *well thought i might keep you updated on my sex life lol!
> 
> i knew 2 guys who were openly gey together and i decieded to tell them about my curiousity and luck has it they are in to swinging lol.
> 
> well we were at there house had a few drinks and then the clothes started coming off, first of all ron starts taking my pants off and starts giving me head(was awesome) and then shawn takes his pants off and stuck his cock out in front of my face so i took it and started wanking it then licking it and what not.
> 
> we soon moved to the bed room where i got on my kneeds and had both of them standing infront of me kissing as i sucked both there cocks.
> 
> well the i laid on my back on the bed while shawn rubbed lubricant on my ass and his cock (with a condom) and the gently inserted his cock in my ass(he  was really gentle and slow which was good, i guess he knew how i felt being my first time and he wasnt too big witch was good)
> well while he fucked me i was sucking off ron and ron was pulling me off.
> 
> it was so good i came after about 5 mins and ron licked it all off my chest and then theyboth came in my mouth which was awesome.
> 
> all i can say is i cant wait till next time:D *




Hey thats great champ, Im really happy you found what you were looking for and also that they showed you the respect that you deserve.


----------



## jonO_O

thx for the story eonthebrain :D
sounds awesome ;D


----------



## MazDan

This thread is just so hot it deserves a good BUMP and some new additions.


----------



## TwoMinutesHate

*~*geNeRaTiOn E*~* said:
			
		

> i was hesitant but figured wtf, it's free head LoL



LMAO! Damn that's funny!

My first experience was in high school with this couple I was friends with. I guess both the guy and girl had a crush on me. We drank some 40s in the park and then I snuck them into my parents house to spend the night since neither of them could drive home. I guess this was probably in my junior year of HS. 

Well anyway they decided to start making out and both of them kept trying to include me! We had this sort of weird pseudo-3way where they kept moving me into the middle and I kept trying to get on one of the ends and remove myself from the center stage. It was quite odd and a bit uncomfortable especially since it was at my parents house.

I ended up making out with both of them again - separately - later on that year, but that first experience was a bit botched. I've had much better luck with 3ways since then


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I'm the same as GB. Was about 12 or  13, never kissed a guy and tried it out on a friend of mine. Oh god........it was so innocent.


----------



## Jungle Bunny

*Bunny Bunny Bunny*

My first first first time was when I was like 6, but those times were some weird times. The experience the I usually tell people takes place when I was like 13 maybe 14. To give the detail truly wouldn’t do it justice. I find though that a lot of people use the whole premise of being on something to let “it” all out- big grin. My philosophy has always been, “I’m way better then any you’ve had”, with that kind of arrogance who really cares what orientation a person is. A lot of first timers have had there experience with me. Usually I’m the one dissatisfied, it’s just rare that they can keep up and keep me amused.

8)  8)


----------



## Flowingbeyond

e makes people gay.

RUN AWAY!!!!

p.s yes i might be bi curious. so shh.


----------



## THR!

My first was on Robitussin DX, of all things. Cough syrup makes you gay.


----------



## brainiacthemaniac

*Really Gay?*

My first really gay sexual experience started really young.  An older boy from the neighborhood convinced me to play with his wanker.  Well, I did, and the next thing ya know...I am a queer!

No Seriously...The first real sexual experience occured when I was about 16, I met this guy at school (he happened to be new) and I found him very attractive.  I was selected to show him around school and give him the lowdown.  Needless to say, I was cool with everyone, but the whole gay thing, was NOT up in the air.

This guy eventually became a good friend of mine, we hung out a lot, he didnt know anyone..Man, the body on that boy....Back then it was ok...Now it makes me a sicko to even think it. 

I digress....One night we were in my apartment...My parents had an apartment that was not attached to the house so I lived there.  I had some hella parties in High School.  Not to mention we lived in a rural area also....(No Pigs)...

Well, I had a gay porno that I got online, and I popped it in, as a gag (yeah right)  We were both lit up like a Christmas Tree, and he asked me if I would ever let a guy do that to me?  Go Figure...I want him...and he asks me if he can suck me off.  So I let him of course....Well...I will spare the others the graphic details, but you can imagine what happened next...(I had a bit of coke left over from a party the night before)...Next thing you know...we are best fuck buddies....He is married now,  I am single....but hey...It was fun while it lasted....


----------



## THR!

Spare the details? That's the best part!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I did stuff as a real young kid but I was told that it doesn't count. 
Most of it was rather crazy now that I look back on it.

I was 10 or 11 and I was swimming with an older friend and I grabbed his dick.  He got pretty surprised and I avoided him the rest of the afternoon then. 

But my first real time was this past spring when I met a guy at a bar and we talked for a bit and I went to his car and we wanked a bit and I let him blow me.  I used a condom since I didn't know him and I heard that syphillis is common in my area.  He was very kind and I told him how I'd never done anything like this before and we took it slow and he told me he wouldn't force me to do anything I didn't want to do and if he was I could tell him and
he'd stop.  Everything went fine and we had talked a lot about stuff beforehand.

I'm not picking a sexual identity as I don't like labels and I've been told that I'm confused now.


----------



## THR!

Hah, I'm sure he'd never done anything like that before... with you, perhaps


----------



## PoetessAurora

I hooked up with teknikclrkid when we were both 15. I was definately bi curious at the time and really wanted to get with her. She expressed similar interest and we had a hot and heavy make out/grop secession at this house I was sitting for the weekend. Needless to say, it was hella awkward after that and we ended up hating each other for the next year. Since then, we have pseudo-hooked up several times under false pretences (Truth or Dare, Bets,... etc). We recently told each other the truth about how we really feel and if she and I weren't an Unis 9 hours apart, we'd be together. She was also my first heartbreak.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

-T{H}R- said:
			
		

> Hah, I'm sure he'd never done anything like that before... with you, perhaps


lol.
well he is getting married in a few months to some girlfriend of his.
I sometimes wonder if he remembers me doing that.


----------



## THR!

PriestTheyCalledHim said:
			
		

> lol.
> well he is getting married in a few months to some girlfriend of his.
> I sometimes wonder if he remembers me doing that.



Nobody would forget a gay experience  

Gay rules.

Anyway,... mine was on the aforementioned Robotussin DX. I was fucked off by head, as you are, and ended up being blown by this thirty year old bouncer. I guess he was kind of a sexual predator in a sense (I was probably 16-17), but I didn't care. I was off my head. We were in some really tall building on the Gold Coast (Australia), where I used to live, sitting on some crazy ledge 30 floors up, with nothing to prevent us from falling, looking down at the concrete ground beneath us (and I hate heights!). I think he wanted it in return but I wasn't all that keen to give it to him and wasn't capable of doing so anyhow. So not a fantastic first experience but I had always known that I was gay,... it perhaps just took a little longer to actually realise it - my state of confusion lasted a few years.


----------



## masaz

Whee. Kissed a lot of girls ever since I was about 13, but the first real experience was when I was about 16, with my best friend at the time. She was utterly stunning in every single way, everyone wanted her and I'd spent most of our time at school moping around thinking ';_____; she'll never like me'.

We both went to some night our school was holding, this was just before the summer holidays and I knew I might not see her for awhile, so I was a little down.

Watched the performance thing, we were at the back, and at the end, a little hyper, we stood on our chairs clapping. The next thing I know she's got her arms round me and is kissing me pretty deeply. At exactly the same time the entire school turned round for some sort of award thingy and made some sort of collective gasp.

Huzzah! Anyway, was pretty stunned, but thought it was a one off, til we got back to her's and found ourselves in bed with a bottle of Bacardi. No sex, but lots of snuggling and kissing and teenage groping. 

And now I miss her. Coincidentally, my current Gf bears more than a passing resemblance to aforementioned girl, and I told her this one night on E recently. Fortunately for me, she took this as a huge compliment rather than getting jealous and pissy like I would have


----------



## theghostofbillhicks

The whole gay/straight divide is a very recent invention, last hundred years or so. 

Before that people just had a variety of sexual objects.


----------



## SxCrAvEr

someone turns the fan on please
its getting hot in here  

This is when I was back in my country, in a small town
i was about 16 or 17, he was 4 yrs older than me
the guy and I worked together, he was very good looking and sexy, the wanking material, anyways, hes got a gf, us 3 used to go out drinking and hanging out together, his family got a big farm.
And on one fateful night, he had to go to the farm for some check up and he asked me to go with him, so I decided to come along, we got to the farm, did all the stuff that had to be done, we were gonna go out but it started raining, so we stayed home and watched Tv then headed to bed, there was only one bed so we had to sleep together. 
Trying not to touch him was the hardest thing i ever did, he was laying there on his back, with only boxer short on, and i was there with a huge boner, I had to think of a way to touch his body, and while I was thinking of a way, he turned to his side facing me, rested his hand on my chest, his leg on my leg, deep in sleep (or so i thought), this was about an hour after we went to bed, if I turned my face, my lips would touch his but i turned anyways, I kissed him on his forehead and....he opened his eyes and I said to myself, Oh fuck, hes gonna kick me outta here but thank God he didnt. Instead he gave me a smile and kissed me back on my forehead, I felt so relieved, his hand was looking for mine, we held hand for a while, not sure what to say, i was very surprised. 
He then got on top of me, started kissing me on my lips, I had my hands around his waist, feeling his muscular, sexy body and he started sucking me off, I turned him on his back, doing the same and he asked if he could fuck me, I was scared, his dick was not that big but my first time with this sexy guy, I think hell yeah, so he fucked me right then and there and I asked if I could fuck him, this was my first time fucking someone so it took me only few minutes and I blew inside him, he kept on fucking me till he blew a massive load on my chest and collasped on me and we fell asleep till morning. I think that was one of the best way to come out to a friend, hes happily married now, when I went back to visit him, he was clealy happy to see me but did not mention anything about that stuff. I tried to initiate but he said that he wanted to but he didnt want to cheat on his wife again. I respected that and I really happy for him but I do miss him not just the sex, as a person too.

so yeh, that was my first experience


----------



## MazDan

^^^^^^^^ wow.......... thats the stuff dreams are made of man.


----------



## k.sub

my first experience was when I was seventeen, and it was sort of unexpected and sort of awkward but very nice. I had a birthday party which turned out to be such a bore and everyone went home except for me and my three female gay friends. So there we were, they were to sleep over, and we were lying on matresses in my cousin's living room. And somehow we started working each other up and suggesting group sex. So we started making out, all four of us, but when I started licking one of the girls' nipples another girl backed off. She was too shy, she said, so she just watched us. And then we went on, and we actually had sex which feels so weird now when I think about it, but it was cool. So, a threesome with my two close friends. Who would have guessed..?


----------



## CBRworm

I guess my only real gay experience.  Not much of one - but it certainly left an impression - My best friend in high school tried to kiss me after we had been drinking.  I was totally shocked and surprised.  I didn't really say anything but it was obvious that I was not interested in that.  We avoided each other for a little while - but I was really upset about the whole thing.  I had a girlfriend at the time, he was on the football team.  I never would have suspected that he was gay - he probably wasn't - just 15.  After a few weeks I went over to his house and knocked on the door.  His mom opened the door and said that he was interested in girls now and didn't want to talk to me.

I never talked to the guy again.  It was strange because we had such a good friendship that had gone on for years - to have it just end like that.  To this day I wonder what happened to him.  I would have still been his friend.  I can only imagine what he told his mom (who was friends with my parents).


----------



## SxCrAvEr

CBRworm said:
			
		

> I guess my only real gay experience.  Not much of one - but it certainly left an impression - My best friend in high school tried to kiss me after we had been drinking.  I was totally shocked and surprised.  I didn't really say anything but it was obvious that I was not interested in that.  We avoided each other for a little while - but I was really upset about the whole thing.  I had a girlfriend at the time, he was on the football team.  I never would have suspected that he was gay - he probably wasn't - just 15.  After a few weeks I went over to his house and knocked on the door.  His mom opened the door and said that he was interested in girls now and didn't want to talk to me.
> 
> I never talked to the guy again.  It was strange because we had such a good friendship that had gone on for years - to have it just end like that.  To this day I wonder what happened to him.  I would have still been his friend.  I can only imagine what he told his mom (who was friends with my parents).


^^^

I did the same thing too
I used to work with my cousin, (his step mother is my step father's sister so we are not related, I know it) at his step father company, we used to work all day and go out at night drinking, fishing and we share the love for beaches. 
We used to go to Seven Miles Beach in Wollongong after work, bring some beers and snack and we just sat on the beach and talk for hours, imagine this, just 2 of us, at the beach, no one in sight, with a lusty guy like me and a handsome sexy guy like him, how could i resist him? well I did resist, was very hard. 
We did that few time and there were times when i was working back, he would come to see me and sometimmes hugged me from the back which made me think that he was gay so I decided to tell him how I felt about him, I told him when we were at the beach, when my feelings were strongest, he was shocked, and angry and he punched me in my face once for betraying him and he told me he treated me as his brother because he lost his twin brother to the ocean when his family was traveling on a cruise and thats why he got the love for ocean, so apparently, I lost my friendship with him, the punch was hust but it was not as bad as I was hurt inside
I rarely see him now, evrytime we meet each other, he just says hi and avoid me. And that sure teaches me not to put my brain on my cock again


----------

